

Ask HN: What OS do you use? for web dev - philmind

Mac, windows, linux, google os?
======
girvo
OS X for my editors, browsers, and VirtualBox. Vagrant for managing the VMs
that my work actually runs in, with varying versions of Linux. Gives me lovely
window management and polished apps and utilities (plus great integration with
my phone and tablet), but all the power and comfort of a linux commandline for
work!

------
porker
Windows. With an Ubuntu server running next door as a dev server/filestore. So
all code is executed under Linux, Windows just provides the tools.

Vagrant going on the next Windows box I get.

------
jbrooksuk
OSX. I just find it more natural to deal with switching windows and setting up
tools. But I'd switch back to Windows if it was easier to get things up and
running for web dev.

------
sergiotapia
Mac osx because I like imac hardware and linux-y feel of it.

------
fizz_ed
Linux.

Emacs and git with the magit package.

Node, meteor for fun projects.

apache, postgresql, and php for less fun projects.

------
a12b
Ubuntu for years. The packages system is so convenient and it works out of the
box. However I compile Ruby my self.

------
dengar007
Windows 8 + Vagrant for projects that run better on Linux (node/ruby/etc).

------
bulbasaur
Trisequel because proprietary software is evil.

~~~
tabakd
[https://fireden.net/4chan/images.4chan.org//vg/src/138800901...](https://fireden.net/4chan/images.4chan.org//vg/src/1388009017306.png)

------
devb0x
java services on windows or ubuntu. web like php, python, html, js on
ubuntu/debian. a centOS vm lying around here too

------
devendramistri
Windows 7. ____* Best OS.

